# Machining Projects: Book review



## Tin Falcon (Sep 22, 2010)

Machining Projects, David O. Averyt ISBN 13:978-1-59070-779-1 (10:1-59070-779-6) Goodheart-Wilcox Co 81/2 x 11 180 pgs. 
iirc retail on this book is about $24 US. Shop on line for the best price. 
Hi folks Tin decided to buy another book and look it over for the benefit of the shop and review it for the benefit of this forum. 
This book was published in 2007 so not brand new off the press but current . A check for online reviews came up empty. 
This is a workbook designed for a basic trade school or hands on engineering machine shop course. The first few pages are an introduction and guide of how to use the book, a couple pages on safety and then 10 pages of handy reference charts and table with a bit of math formulas thrown in for good measure. I like the idea of the appendix reference material in the front t of the book instead of hidden in the back. There are 44 projects in the book ranging from gee- wiz learn this machine operation and toss the part when you are done, to a small oscillating steam engine.In between there are a number of useful items of tooling that would enhance a beginners or most any shop. Tap wrench machinist jack gravity center punch deburring tool, Morse taper drill drift. r-8 mill holder, center drill chuck etc. etc. All in all pretty much what I would expect for such a workbook. 
Now keep in mine old Tin was not always machining there was some graphic arts training way back when. so rant ON the cover is well done. simple photo of machined projects on a bright red background . Above is the title of the book and the name of the Author. But remember the old adage "You can not judge a book by it's cover."? there are three nice projects on the cover of this book that I have not noticed or seen inside the book a "C"clamp. a set of 1-2-3- blocks and a nice set of trammels. The other thing that gets my goat is the photos that introduce the sections do not match the section material. Section 1 is bench work the intro photo is the steam engine from the last section of the book. section 2 is lathe that has the picture of the "c" clamp that in my option is more of a mill project and like I said have not seen it yet.Section 3 is vertical mill picture of a jack made on the lathe. A pet peeve of mine is books that are poorly illustrated and the graphics detract from the narrative rather than reinforce the material. Rant OFF
All in all I think this book does what it was intended for. And if you are new to this hobby and are looking for plans for basic tools and a basic engine this could be the book you are looking for. 
Hope you enjoyed the read
Tin


----------

